# Synthesis of phenylacetone (P2P) from benzaldehyde with butanone I have a question Chemical calculation and pH drop



## Felix34-73 (Nov 25, 2022)

p2p chemical
80ml benzaldehyde 80ml methyl ethyl ketone
160ml pure water chlorform 64+64
240gr sodium bicarbonate|240g magnesium sulfate
800ml glacial acetic acid 104gr 50% hydrogen peroxide
240gr magnesium sulfate
800ml pure water 400ml chloroform
48 g sodium hydroxide 200 ml distilled water 80 ml chloroform
240 g magnesium sulfate
Is this chemical calculation correct? please urgent reply
-----------------------------------------------
Should I lower the pH with water and sodium bicarbonate or just use sodium bicarbonate?


----------



## Felix34-73

For the pH neutral process, I will use sodium carbonate + how many Gr, I will make the pH in the separating funnel neutral, I can make the scarbonate and water mixture directly in the solution and bring it to pH 7 level.


----------

